# Went to pick up firewood and this happened!



## RoyalRuby (Aug 13, 2022)

I've been digging very near where I found these bottles but because of where I found this bunch I had never dug the area before because it's really close the the landowners house. His son lives close by and they share the same driveway until where it splits off to go to each house, they own the land right behind me. The son had a huge oak tree branch come down right across his driveway and Thursday morning I helped him cut it up as he was giving me the firewood from it. I opted to take a slightly different route heading back for another load of wood on my wheeler when I noticed a pretty big spot with broken and unbroken glass bottles. It was actually really close to the behemoth Oak tree that the monster size branch fell out of just over the hill from it. Hauled back the load of wood then called the son and he said dig away!...lol, this was the result so far, over 40 embossed Duke Glass Cans, and just many slicks, 4 Duke quarts from '65 with lids, and one pry cap quart slick from '64, I have labels lined up for the quarts already, I only kept the quart 7up to compare it to one I have already......


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 13, 2022)

Pretty sure the Duke was short for Duquesne. Popular in Pittsburg area. LEON.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 13, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Pretty sure the Duke was short for Duquesne. Popular in Pittsburg area. LEON.



Yep, oddly I still haven't found any of the Silver Top versions of this bottle in the wild.....


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 13, 2022)

I think Iron City was probably the biggest selling Beer from Pittsburg. I'm still looking for the very first Iron City pull tab Beer can from 1962. let me know if you ever find one of those. LEON.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 13, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I think Iron City was probably the biggest selling Beer from Pittsburg. I'm still looking for the very first Iron City pull tab Beer can from 1962. let me know if you ever find one of those. LEON.


I watched one go through eBay several months ago, it didn't go as high as I thought it might.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 13, 2022)

How much did it go for, I didn't see it, do you know what the first Iron City Pull Tab Looks like?

Maybe you were thinking of this can or auction?









						IRON CITY. "SNAP TOP".   NICE LOOKIN. ZIP. TOP  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for IRON CITY. "SNAP TOP".   NICE LOOKIN. ZIP. TOP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 14, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> How much did it go for, I didn't see it, do you know what the first Iron City Pull Tab Looks like?
> 
> Maybe you were thinking of this can or auction?
> 
> ...


No, it was the real deal, I've collected cans since the 70's and know them quite well, the seller is a member/mod of the RB, he made it available through the site and oddly no one wanted it so he put it on eBay, IIRC, it sold for $350. ish.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 14, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> How much did it go for, I didn't see it, do you know what the first Iron City Pull Tab Looks like?
> 
> Maybe you were thinking of this can or auction?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2250943509...true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557[





			Iron City First Zip? - The Rusty Bunch
		


Link above to the can that he listed.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 14, 2022)

A classic video I came across while searching info on the Duke bottles...lol


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2022)

RoyalRuby said:


> No, it was the real deal, I've collected cans since the 70's and know them quite well, the seller is a member/mod of the RB, he made it available through the site and oddly no one wanted it so he put it on eBay, IIRC, it sold for $350. ish.



Yeah, That is the first one. I'm very very familiar with that RB website but have not been on there much in past 3+ Years so I missed that Post. Odd that the guy was offered $1,000 for the can, turned it down, thought he'd get more on ebay & only got $350 on ebay? I would of paid $350 for it myself.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, That is the first one. I'm very very familiar with that RB website but have not been on there much in past 3+ Years so I missed that Post. Odd that the guy was offered $1,000 for the can, turned it down, thought he'd get more on ebay & only got $350 on ebay? I would of paid $350 for it myself.





P.S. SO, you'll know what to look for if you see one. good luck, tough can to find.


----------



## UnderMiner (Aug 14, 2022)

Nice discovery! And free firewood too!


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 14, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> P.S. SO, you'll know what to look for if you see one. good luck, tough can to find.



Around the same time the zip was listed for sale, a nice indoor example early OI Iron City went through as well, I think it brought close to 8 grand....


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2022)

I missed that one. I got a Dumper.


----------



## dlea (Aug 17, 2022)

Being from the South, I was thinking Duke mayonnaise! (until I read further)  LOL


----------



## Len (Aug 17, 2022)

RoyalRuby said:


> I've been digging very near where I found these bottles but because of where I found this bunch I had never dug the area before because it's really close the the landowners house. His son lives close by and they share the same driveway until where it splits off to go to each house, they own the land right behind me. The son had a huge oak tree branch come down right across his driveway and Thursday morning I helped him cut it up as he was giving me the firewood from it. I opted to take a slightly different route heading back for another load of wood on my wheeler when I noticed a pretty big spot with broken and unbroken glass bottles. It was actually really close to the behemoth Oak tree that the monster size branch fell out of just over the hill from it. Hauled back the load of wood then called the son and he said dig away!...lol, this was the result so far, over 40 embossed Duke Glass Cans, and just many slicks, 4 Duke quarts from '65 with lids, and one pry cap quart slick from '64, I have labels lined up for the quarts already, I only kept the quart 7up to compare it to one I have already......  View attachment 239082View attachment 239083View attachment 239084View attachment 239085View attachment 239086View attachment 239087View attachment 239088


WOW! That tree must be a monster. I'll bet its about 125-150 years old. It's size might have acted as a magnet to gather under and drink Duke, etc.!  The neighbor's son in the tree(?) looks comparatively small, but happy. Keep us posted about future finds. Congrats from me and a friend to most, John Wayne.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 18, 2022)

Len said:


> WOW! That tree must be a monster. I'll bet its about 125-150 years old. It's size might have acted as a magnet to gather under and drink Duke, etc.!  The neighbor's son in the tree(?) looks comparatively small, but happy. Keep us posted about future finds. Congrats from me and a friend to most, John Wayne.



Yes, the tree is a monster but been there long before the Duke dump arrived, although I may refer to it as the "Duke Tree" from now on!...lol.... I need to measure around it's base someday, but just guessing I'd say 30' or so!, that's a friend of the the son in the tree, he came to help but we had already knocked it out well before he got there. Still want to find the Silver Top variant in the wild, I do have three of those but still would like to find some outdoors someday. They must have been giving the Duke away back in '65 as I've found quite a few even before this find, not even sure exactly if the Silver Top variant was available in my area (northeast Ohio), I did see one listed for sale on Marketplace a few months back in the East Liverpool area about an hour south of me that was a outdoor found one.


----------



## Len (Aug 18, 2022)

RoyalRuby said:


> Yes, the tree is a monster but been there long before the Duke dump arrived, although I may refer to it as the "Duke Tree" from now on!...lol.... I need to measure around it's base someday, but just guessing I'd say 30' or so!, that's a friend of the the son in the tree, he came to help but we had already knocked it out well before he got there. Still want to find the Silver Top variant in the wild, I do have three of those but still would like to find some outdoors someday. They must have been giving the Duke away back in '65 as I've found quite a few even before this find, not even sure exactly if the Silver Top variant was available in my area (northeast Ohio), I did see one listed for sale on Marketplace a few months back in the East Liverpool area about an hour south of me that was a outdoor found one.


Hey RR,
Thirty feet! Wow! Probably an Ohio state record. ( I'll guess about 15'.) There's a pretty fair formula for determining age for most species using your technique. I believe your "Duke" tree is either a maple or an oak. Please keep us posted on that upcoming measurement. Thanks. --CT Len


----------



## RoseOnTheRocks (Aug 19, 2022)

RoyalRuby said:


> I've been digging very near where I found these bottles but because of where I found this bunch I had never dug the area before because it's really close the the landowners house. His son lives close by and they share the same driveway until where it splits off to go to each house, they own the land right behind me. The son had a huge oak tree branch come down right across his driveway and Thursday morning I helped him cut it up as he was giving me the firewood from it. I opted to take a slightly different route heading back for another load of wood on my wheeler when I noticed a pretty big spot with broken and unbroken glass bottles. It was actually really close to the behemoth Oak tree that the monster size branch fell out of just over the hill from it. Hauled back the load of wood then called the son and he said dig away!...lol, this was the result so far, over 40 embossed Duke Glass Cans, and just many slicks, 4 Duke quarts from '65 with lids, and one pry cap quart slick from '64, I have labels lined up for the quarts already, I only kept the quart 7up to compare it to one I have already......  View attachment 239082View attachment 239083View attachment 239084View attachment 239085View attachment 239086



HOLY HAUL!!! Impressive work!! I opened your post not expecting to see so many bottles, amazing.


----------

